# Learned a new trick today



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have seen some others doing inlays in there turning, so i decided to give it a try. I practiced on Scrap barrel and then decided to turn a call. I think the results were good.. This is a Cocobola / Antler call with A Stainless THO band, silver solder inlay & CA Finish. The insert is from another call, I will repost when I complete the call.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is awesome, nice job


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, that looks great.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats some pretty work. I like the inlays.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It pops out at ya, I like it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...that is FINE lookin' there,Mate... Might have to do a little hijacking with the silver solder idea...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. No need to hijack Tuga, Let me know how i can help you, i would love to see this on some of your pens!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert, that is a fantastic piece of craftsmanship !


----------



## boodrow (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful work were do you get your bands?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Very nice ! LL


----------

